# Rabbit box question?



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

How many of you have had rabbit boxes before? Back when I was growing up, I always enjoyed going to check rabbit boxes with my Uncle Cleve before breakfast. I remember the joy of seeing one tripped!


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 14, 2011)

Been there, done that.  Had fun, caught more opossum and cats than rabbits tho. I should really make some more. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2011)

Since I am a squirrel hunter and don't have beagles, I try to catch two rabbits every winter. I have had the same box for six or seven years and I have caught two rabbits a year every year since I made it. I have never caught anything but rabbits in it so far.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 14, 2011)

When I was growing up we built rabbit boxes and set them in the winter to catch rabbits to eat. Some great eating fryed up. We would bait the box with an apple. You would also catch a possum now and then and we would have to clean the box good to catch rabbits again.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 14, 2011)

Built 62 new ones this year! Only use them where I can't run my beagles.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Nov 14, 2011)

Built a giant one and caught a Hog


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 14, 2011)

A boy who grows up without having a string of rabbit boxes to check before the school bus time is a boy who is deprived of a great growing-up experience.

My Dad helped me build my first box.  After that I was on my own.  I kept my eye peeled for second hand boards as well as pre-used rusty nails that had to be straightened.  Ended up with a string of at least a dozen boxes.  No need to age my boxes, for they came into being already aged.

I ate the apple, and never baited the box.  This way I virtually never caught a possum.  Rabbits will naturally explore any type of cavern such as presented by an enclosed box.  This especially is the case when the box has the smell of previously caught rabbits.  Baiting the box is self defeating.

Boys growing up in the 1930's didn't know what an allowance was.  I earned my "spending money" by selling live rabbits at .25 cents each.  Most of the spending money went for 22 cal and 16 gauge shotshells.  I was never without ammo nor rabbitboxes.


----------



## safebuilder (Nov 14, 2011)

One of my finer memories is building boxes with my Dad. Now I get to do it with my 9 and 6 year old boys. Bet not too many kids around that even know what they are.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm 26 and had boxes as a kid got my 2 young boys now bout to build a couple and put them out around the house for the boys.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

Vernon Holt said:


> A boy who grows up without having a string of rabbit boxes to check before the school bus time is a boy who is deprived of a great growing-up experience.
> 
> My Dad helped me build my first box.  After that I was on my own.  I kept my eye peeled for second hand boards as well as pre-used rusty nails that had to be straightened.  Ended up with a string of at least a dozen boxes.  No need to age my boxes, for they came into being already aged.
> 
> ...



Great story Vernon!


----------



## lugnutz (Nov 14, 2011)

so after you catch one, I guess you have to shot them. Can you pen them and be raised.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

lugnutz said:


> so after you catch one, I guess you have to shot them. Can you pen them and be raised.



My Uncle Cleve would pull it out the box and judo chop it behind the ears!


----------



## deadgame (Nov 14, 2011)

Could one of yall post pics or plans? I'd love too catch some rabbits. I have caught a few in trail sets during trapping season, but a Bridger #2 is not a rabbit trap.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2011)

deadgame said:


> Could one of yall post pics or plans? I'd love too catch some rabbits. I have caught a few in trail sets during trapping season, but a Bridger #2 is not a rabbit trap.



I've got a new design that I really like. I've never seen one built this way until yesterday. It looks possum proof and if its tripped, there's something in it! Once I get it completed, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Vernon Holt said:


> A boy who grows up without having a string of rabbit boxes to check before the school bus time is a boy who is deprived of a great growing-up experience.



Well said Mr. Vernon.


Jody Hawk said:


> My Uncle Cleve would pull it out the box and judo chop it behind the ears!



Me and your uncle must have been creek kin....


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 14, 2011)

Dead game, send me your email and I'll send pics and plans. Build some of mine the old fashion way (wood trigger) and build some with the clothes hanger triggers. They work great but have to hinge the back because the clothes hanger will rip you apart reaching in to get your prize!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 15, 2011)

bunnyhunter,
The clothes hanger trigger is the one I saw Sunday. I've never seen that design before. I like it better than the old ones because birds can't trip it.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

That's correct Jody. Hinge the back of the box and when you open the back the rabbit is facing the door and his back legs are right there in front of you. Makes it real easy to remove the rabbit.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

When using the hanger type box I completely cover mine with pine straw or leaves to conceal them.


----------



## kfoskey (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd like to see the plans for one of these boxes, too.


----------



## TOMBUKTU (Nov 15, 2011)

kfoskey said:


> I'd like to see the plans for one of these boxes, too.



Ditto!


----------



## deputy430 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like the plans as well....can you send them by PM


----------



## Rackbuster (Nov 15, 2011)

I always built mine out of 1x6 and as long as my arm is to reach the back.I closed in the back and just had the front to reach into.I never used bait just placed where there was some sand in the edge of woods.Here is a link that you can see several different ones.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6e3QDQ&usg=AFQjCNFdJElSqgT8WTnb-k7QtTas-9G0_Q


----------



## Chuck Terry (Nov 15, 2011)

Apples work but sweet potato is the bomb!  Thanks for the memories of the anticipation and the rush of the first glimpse of a tripped box!


----------



## Mudslingerrcm (Nov 15, 2011)

TOMBUKTU said:


> Ditto!



Can you pm the plans too


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

I will build one and take pics as I go and will post. May need some help posting pics. Never been able to post for some reason. Y'all give me a few days and I'll send it out.


----------



## TOMBUKTU (Nov 16, 2011)

bunnyhunter said:


> I will build one and take pics as I go and will post.
> 
> Thats mighty appreciated!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2011)

I used to love making and running rabbit boxes back when I was growing up. Haven't made one or thought about it in a long time, may have to make a couple this year!


----------



## tyler1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I need to make some for the grand kids.  They would have a blast.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 17, 2011)

tyler1 said:


> I need to make some for the grand kids.  They would have a blast.



No Denzil, for the grandkids you need about four good dogs that'll run the hair off one!


----------



## tyler1 (Nov 17, 2011)

NO WAY!!!  You are not going to believe my duck dog story.  I am going to end up with 2 house dogs, a female lab/weimaraner mix that is trained to be a duck dog but can not handle the cold water and a second pure lab that can handle the cold and go get ducks.  No more dogs four is enough.


----------



## applejuice (Nov 17, 2011)

kfoskey said:


> I'd like to see the plans for one of these boxes, too.



Can someone post them here :worm:


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 17, 2011)

I will be posting step by step video this weekend. Haven't gotta home early enough this week to do it.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 17, 2011)

*rabbit box*

Here is one I built last year from plans off the net.


----------



## kfoskey (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you catch anything with it???


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 18, 2011)

I switched over from the box trap to the pyramid trap and increased my success tremendously.I'm currently running a trap line of about 30 every morning.It gets old having to go and check them every morning but worthwhile in the end.Apples with a lil vanilla extract on a cotton ball works great.


----------



## bulldawg1557 (Nov 18, 2011)

Beagler282 can you post a pic of your pyramid trap?


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea, we ran them all the time as a kid.  Just a couple of years ago, I built my son about 20 of them out of the cheap dog eared boards.  There's three out in the garden right now.  One word to the wise, they work much better after the weather gets to them.


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's one for you.Put the apple on the back of the stick and soon as they mess with it they are in.


----------



## deadgame (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the closed box style better, only cause of the possum thing and it seems like they would stack better in a truck. Also found a trigger mechanism that lies dead flat on top, so no birds trying to land will set it off.


----------



## Dallen92 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beagler282 said:


> Here's one for you.Put the apple on the back of the stick and soon as they mess with it they are in.



I have used both rabbit boxes but the one you are showing right there is the one we always had the best luck with.


----------



## deadgame (Nov 20, 2011)

Beagler  what are the actual dimension for your pyramid?


----------



## woofy (Feb 26, 2012)

Find a friend that owns 10 or 15 bear and hog dogs with some that run loose - maybe some horses and lots of manmade stuff lying around right adjacent to the woods.  The rabbits will be plentiful(coyotes keeping their distance) and they are use to human sights and sounds and smells.  Use apple with a couple of drops of vanilla extract.  I caught 5 in a ten day period with the trap in the exact same spot including this one this morning.

















Notice the bulldog about 100 feet away.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 26, 2012)

kfoskey said:


> I'd like to see the plans for one of these boxes, too.



Foxy, that's why I thought you had them Rabbit Dogs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is This a repeating trap?  How do you build one?  Ive never seen one like that.





woofy said:


> Find a friend that owns 10 or 15 bear and hog dogs with some that run loose - maybe some horses and lots of manmade stuff lying around right adjacent to the woods.  The rabbits will be plentiful(coyotes keeping their distance) and they are use to human sights and sounds and smells.  Use apple with a couple of drops of vanilla extract.  I caught 5 in a ten day period with the trap in the exact same spot including this one this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woofy (Feb 26, 2012)

I saw traps built like this on another website and built mine from the pictures.  The 3 pvc pipes just balance the whole thing in the air while the trigger pole's notch holds it up.  Apple or whatever is on 2 wood screws at the bottom of the trigger and the rabbit spins it around while feeding and down it comes.


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh ok, i thought it was another walk in trap.


----------

